# Walnut Burl Bench



## Texpenn (Oct 19, 2008)

Black Walnut Burl
*Bench*
*A Beautiful piece to look at & Comfortable enough to sit on for hours. *
*I created this piece using a 1.5" thick Black Walnut Slab for the seat, The back is a 7/8" thick walnut slab as well. The supports are Hickory & are 2" thick.*
*Over all piece measures 62" long & stands 33" tall. The seat is 15.5 high &18 to 14" deep & the back rising 15 to 19" above the seat.*
*This piece can be seen on my site http://www.around-the-bend.com & in my ebay store at: http://stores.ebay.com/Around-The-Bend-Woodworks*​


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Texpenn,

That is absolutely beautiful!!!!! What finish did you use?


----------



## Texpenn (Oct 19, 2008)

*finish*

First a modified linseed oil then several coats spar urethane thinned down a bit with miniral spirits.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

wow! that looks incredible! I will say anything made by walnut looks great!


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

That's not even close to being a piece of furniture------- it is truly a work of fine art. As pretty a bench as I've ever seen. Would love to have that in my entry. Guess it's time to go looking for a nice walnut tree. Thanks for sharing.


----------

